# Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care



> Rather than increase government spending and control, we need to address the root causes of poor health. This begins with the realization that every American adult is responsible for his or her own health.



Republican health care plan: stay healthy or die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## TNHarley (Jan 10, 2020)

I didnt click the link but I agree with your exert.
He is correct. And you are a pathetic statist.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2020)

Well who is responsible for your wellness?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


>


People who get sick deserve it

Healthcare is for well people


----------



## Meathead (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Rather than increase government spending and control, we need to address the root causes of poor health. This begins with the realization that every American adult is responsible for his or her own health.




Not every American younger adult, but most. He is absolutely right otherwise.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2020)

More conservative Blame the Victim


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 10, 2020)

If ya cant afford healthcare I suggest you put down the 40's and the menthol cigs.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is going to a pretty big shock to my nephew, whose daughter was born with a hole in her heart.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2020)

"American adult is responsible for his or her own health."

Incredible.  But not surprising, I guess.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 11, 2020)

First affordable health care
THEN Affordable insurance for those with more than 3 DUI convictions.


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That headline sure is a lie. Guess if that's all you got ...


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> "American adult is responsible for his or her own health."
> 
> Incredible.  But not surprising, I guess.



What is incredible about that? Who else should be responsible?


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> More conservative Blame the Victim



I didn't hear any blaming going on, dingleberry. Just the basic, obvious, fact that people should be responsible for their own welfare. Outside of socialist circles, it's not a controversial concept.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2020)

dblack said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > "American adult is responsible for his or her own health."
> ...


People have accidents.

People get diseases and conditions outside of what they can control.

People age.

Genetics plays a significant role.  An individual's unique physiology plays a role.

Shit happens that has nothing to do with how a person takes care of themselves.

I guess I thought we all knew this stuff.  Evidently I was wrong.

Holy crap.
.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh noes personal responsibility for ones own health 
How dare he 
Why does he hate people 
And why is he against blah blah blah blah blah blah wah wah wah 
Vote democratic socialism for the children 




WillowTree said:


> Well who is responsible for your wellness?



Our betters who are insisting that we eat bugs ,kale and man boob  soy


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 12, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every republican should spend time with a family with a sick child.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If ya cant afford healthcare I suggest you put down the 40's and the menthol cigs.



Let em die and blame the victim

Republican healthcare


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...


They will just find a way to blame the family


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So what? The question of who is responsible isn't the same as who is to blame.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

There is a large portion of the GOP that doesn’t want public healthcare 

Dems need to run hard on this


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> There is a large portion of the GOP that doesn’t want public healthcare
> 
> Dems need to run hard on this



I think they already are. It's why they're going to lose. Unfortunately.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 13, 2020)

dblack said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...



Please enlighten me as to what the Republican health care plan is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty much the law of the jungle dictating health policy. Shockingly inhumane.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I didnt click the link but I agree with your exert.
> He is correct. And you are a pathetic statist.



WTF is an exert?   I didn't see any force or effort.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  You had to go back nearly two years!  Do you not have a life?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Poor people already have Medicaid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is a large portion of the GOP that doesn’t want public healthcare
> ...


They did very well with healthcare in 2018

If you rely on Obamacare exchanges, Republicans will take away your healthcare and leave you with nothing


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


That’s about it

If you are self employed or low skilled you might as soon die


----------



## karpenter (Jan 13, 2020)

For Those That Blurt Out Without Knowing
Here's The Quote From The First Paragraph:

_“It will allow insurance companies to require people who have higher health care costs to contribute more to the insurance pool that helps offset all these costs, thereby reducing the cost to those people who lead good lives, they’re healthy, they’ve done the things to keep their bodies healthy,” explained Brooks. 
*“And right now, those are the people who have done things the right way that are seeing their costs skyrocketing.”*_


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

karpenter said:


> For Those That Blurt Out Without Knowing
> Here's The Quote From The First Paragraph:
> 
> _“It will allow insurance companies to require people who have higher health care costs to contribute more to the insurance pool that helps offset all these costs, thereby reducing the cost to those people who lead good lives, they’re healthy, they’ve done the things to keep their bodies healthy,” explained Brooks.
> *“And right now, those are the people who have done things the right way that are seeing their costs skyrocketing.”*_


Basically, that means Republicans only want to insure well people. 
Just what Insurance Companies want


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

We are the fattest country. Be proactive and be healthy by eating right and exercising and you will not need to depend on medicinal care as much.


----------



## Circe (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> > Rather than increase government spending and control, we need to address the root causes of poor health. This begins with the realization that every American adult is responsible for his or her own health.



I agree: every adult IS responsible for their own health. And a poor job we're doing with that, too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We are the fattest country. Be proactive and be healthy by eating right and exercising and you will not need to depend on medicinal care as much.


More blame the victim nonsense

Fact is, people get sick and get injured

We do not punish people who are sick or use their health insurance


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > We are the fattest country. Be proactive and be healthy by eating right and exercising and you will not need to depend on medicinal care as much.
> ...



You're once again misstating what I said. Accidents and injuries do happen as well as illnesses, as a father, I see that with my kids, but if you keep a healthy lifestyle you are less prone to diabetes, high cholesterol, joint and muscle pain, etc. We can have both. You Leftists are such morons that you take a statement where I propose people live better and state I am "blaming the victim". You're such a loser. Go smoke another cigarette.


----------



## dblack (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If you rely on Obamacare exchanges, Republicans will take away your healthcare and leave you with nothing



Yep. That's what happens when you rely on government for life's necessities. They become a political football and will be in jeopardy with every election cycle. That's why we should avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was it that that Republican blurted out that sick people don't deserve affordable care?  What he said...way back in 2017...is that it's unfair to make people who have led healthy lives to pay more to cover those people who have not.  It's NOT saying stay healthy or die!  It's saying take responsibility for your own choices in life...it's saying people should understand that if you smoke, drink to excess, do drugs, eat unhealthy foods and never exercise...that you should pay more than someone who doesn't do those things!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The point is that EVERYONE deserves to be covered if they get seriously sick. You should not go bankrupt if you get cancer

Other countries who are not as wealthy as we are, manage to do it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No asshole, that was not my point. In terms of car insurance those who are experienced, drive older cars, live in safer neighborhoods and drive fewer miles pay less than those who drive newer cars, are less experienced and get into accidents. In terms of health insurance I should pay less than some fat ass smoker in premiums. Our coverage should be the same, I am not disputing that, you uneducated Lefitst lemming.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No it shouldn’t be
This is people’s life 

If your kid was born with a disability, or you have a heart condition, or god forbid you get pregnant 

You should not be placed in a high risk pool that puts your financial future in jeopardy. 

We should not punish people for being sick


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



That depends some non Medicaid expansion states do not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I agree but if we are both healthy and you’re a smoker and I am not you should pay more. All things being equal. You keep using dramatic cases, which are less than 1% of most subscribers. Don’t be a dink.

In terms of life insurance I pay a lot less as I was deemed as such posts tests. Why can it not be the same for health insurance and again dont give me extreme examples. Don’t be a Leftist loser for once.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No they are not just one percent
It is each and every one of us
The overwhelming majority of our healthcare dollar is used by those 65 and older. We will all, hopefully, be there some day.

Thankfully, smokers are a small percentage of our society today. Whatever we are doing is working


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Should they pay more for healthcare than nonsmoking people? Yes or no? Should fat asses pay more than those who eat better and exercise. Should those who abuse alcohol pay more? Yes or no? You Leftists just make excuses.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
Fake news.


----------



## karpenter (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Basically, that means Republicans only want to insure well people.


The Problem With Progs
Is Their Minds Interpret And Translate Otherwise Plain Conversational English

Telling The Masses How Miserable They Have It
And How Wronged They Are
Is A Prog's Stock In Trade Bread And Butter
Just Look At The Dem's Presidential Platform



> If your kid was born with a disability, or you have a heart condition, or god forbid you get pregnant


I Almost Forgot The False Emotional Appeals


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes and they do in some states.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Should be EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Then you have a problem with your state.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



I am pretty sure it is up to the employer and NOT the state. Link that I am wrong.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Why didn't you say you were referring to group insurance? Not everyone has group and has to purchase an individual plan and if they use tobacco they can pay up to 50% more in premiums.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

If you republicans are so gung ho about this take on healthcare -- why don't you ever campaign on it???


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No
Sick people should be treated
Period

Healthcare is healthcare. You don’t open the door for insurers to cherry pick their clients. Insure one, you insure all.....no exceptions


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

How Smoking Affects Your Health Insurance Premiums -

This below is not the case in my state and varies from insurance company.

*You will pay more for health insurance – but how much more?*
On average, smokers will typically pay 15-20% higher premiums than non-smokers with equivalent demographics and health conditions. If the monthly premium for a non-smoker is $500 per month, it will be upwards of $600 for a smoker.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

karpenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defending sick people against greedy capitalists is a Progs stock in trade
Defending greedy capitalists and helping them make more is a  conservatives stock in trade


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you missed the part where he said that some people have preexisting conditions through no fault of their own and in such cases we need to help.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 13, 2020)

What You Need to Know About Smoking and Health Insurance

Under the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (ACA), health insurance premiums are based on the following factors: plan category, the number of individuals on the policy, age, location, and tobacco use. , Many insurance companies can factor in tobacco use in order to increase health insurance rates for smokers.  

The practice of charging tobacco users more is called tobacco rating. The ACA allows for insurance companies to charge smokers up to 50 percent more than non-smokers through a tobacco surcharge. Although this is allowed, it doesn't mean that all states have decided to implement this charge. As demonstrated below, tobacco surcharges can vary from state to state.

States Charging Below 50 percent:


Arkansas – 20 percent
Colorado – 15 percent
Kentucky – 40 percent
States Charging the Maximum 50 Percent:


Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana

Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Mexico
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

I do agree with Melania Trump when she eloquently said:

*"Obesity isn't some simple discreet issue...there isn't one cause we can pinpoint or one program we can fund to make it go away...rather it is an issue that touches on every aspect of how we live and how we work...so childhood obesity is a critically important issue to me because it is critically important to the health and success of our children and our nation, ultimately."*

Melania didn't actually say this...…..but I still agree with it.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...


I remember when republicans did everything in their power to prevent people with pre-existing conditions from being protected --- what happened??  did yall lose that fight already??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


the life's blood of the base republican is feeling as tho they are punishing others -- preferably others whom they deem themselves to be superior to...

and it seems they only change their mind when it happens to them or someone they know....

Good thing most of us liberals are not that self centered and narcissistic with our policy making.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You idiot. I said They should pay more. I did Not say they should not be insured. You should pay more than me for example because you’re old and unhealthy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I am an Independent but unlike you, I am logical. You’re a dumbass


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If what insurance companies feel those people should pay is something that they can't afford (seeing as tho tons of families are going bankrupt due to medical bills) -- you are basically saying they shouldn't be insured.....


Everyone has access to health care, doesn't mean its affordable for them to access it....


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But everything he said was dead on right.   Did you not listen to anything he said?

The people who refuse to buy their own health insurance, who then later become ill, are passing those costs onto the people who have been responsible, and paid for insurance.

The people who are acting responsibly, are being punished by those who did not.

That's not fair.   The Republican, once again and as is always the case, is dead on right.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No. I am saying if I am healthy, don’t take meds or smoke and you’re overweight, smoke and need pills for diabetes because you’re too lazy to workout and too stupid to eat right you should pay more for coverage.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I do agree with Melania Trump when she eloquently said:
> 
> *"Obesity isn't some simple discreet issue...there isn't one cause we can pinpoint or one program we can fund to make it go away...rather it is an issue that touches on every aspect of how we live and how we work...so childhood obesity is a critically important issue to me because it is critically important to the health and success of our children and our nation, ultimately."*
> 
> Melania didn't actually say this...…..but I still agree with it.....


Sounds like Michelle Obama


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 13, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...



My cousin doesn't exercise at all anymore. He is in a wheelchair.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If you think the majority of the people who are going bankrupt or flat out dying due to lack of access to affordable coverage are just people who are too lazy to be healthy, you are delusional.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > I do agree with Melania Trump when she eloquently said:
> ...


It is...but don't tell anyone


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



First, what you said is just flat out not true.

People are simply not just going bankrupt left and right because of health care costs.  It was a lie from the very start.

I personally read the report, where they made this claim.   The research paper that this made up myth came from, was entirely flaws from the very start.

For example, they included any bankruptcy in which $500 or more was due to medical bills.
Further, they did not look at how much other debt the individual had. 

Do you see someone filing bankruptcy on $500?   Of course not.  The cost of the bankruptcy itself, would be almost as much as the medical debt.

Additionally, even if you had $2,000 in medical debt, and you owned $100,000 in credit cards, and a car loan and other debts....  is that a medical bankruptcy?    Were you really filing just because of the $2,000 in medical bills?  Or was it the $100K in other debt?

Lastly, and most importantly, they included bankruptcy that was caused, not by medical bills, but because of missing work.     So if you had insurance good enough to cover all your medical bills completely, but you missed 2 months of work, and ended up filing bankruptcy because you had no income..... that was also included as a medical bankruptcy.

The entire thing was ridiculous.     The idea that millions of people are going bankrupt because of medical bills, is flat out false, and a myth.

Not true.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...


So basically, if you can't afford insurance, you deserve to die...cool...

All republicans have to do is be honest and campaign on it instead of lying like Trump did when he promised EVERYONE would have health care and it would the greatest most tremendous most affordable healthcare ever..believe me....

We don't


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



No one is dying for lack of access to care.  That's a lie.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



So basically, you are an irresponsible person, and everyone else should be forced to pay for your bad choices?

Besides you can't complain about Trump.   You had Obama, you had the congress, you passed Obama care, and screwed up the system worse than it ever was before.

Every attempt to blame Trump, is just you admitting that you and everything you stand for, has been is will always be, an utter and total failure.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


"The idea that millions of people are going bankrupt"  <<-- nice strawman....

Half a million families file bankruptcy every year....66% of them cite medical bills as their chief reason for filing....

This is the real reason most Americans file for bankruptcy

in a country that can spend trillions on endless wars in the Middle east and not blink, not once ask "how are we going to pay for it"  -- no fucking body should be going bankrupt for being sick......period....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I have healthcare thru my employer -- but I am not a self centered narcissist...I don't have a "fuck you, I got mine" attitude...there is no reason for people to be too broke to live …..period.....

Again...why do you coward ass republicans not run on the bullshit you talking about now??

Why do you coward ass republicans do all in your power to take away affordable healthcare from people then turn around and campaign on protecting the very thing you were actively voting against??  Because they are cowards...

Republicans Fought Obamacare. Now They’re Campaigning to Save It


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Again... saying that Medical bills are the reason, is ridiculous.    If someone asks me why I'm filing bankruptcy, I'll list all my bills.  If I have a medical bill for $100, I would list it.

Even your own article that you posted, said "Contributing factor".   Right, every single bill, including that $200 TV I bought would be a "contributing factor".

In fact, your article continued with more things I directly said......

either because of high costs for care *or *time out of work​
Or time off work?   So your insurance might cover 100%, but if you are forced into bankruptcy because of your 'time off work'.... that's a medical bankruptcy?

That is exactly what your article stated.

So you just validated my entire post, with your own link.

Thanks.  Next time, read more, and talk less.  Might learn something.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


We are discussing mutually exclusive issues. My point is that fewer people would be sick if they took care of themselves proactively and perhaps they would do so knowing they would pay lower premiums. Win/win. You Leftists always use extreme cases to make your points.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I am going to say this again...

Why don't republicans campaign on it??

Why are republicans campaigning on protecting Obamacare??

Because they are cowards.....

If whatever the republicans were proposing on healthcare was so great, they would share that plan with the rest of us.....

Majority of Republicans supports 'Medicare for all,' poll finds


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yea, I remember Michelle Obama triggering plenty of trumpers by saying the same thing....

I guess with you folks, you support something as long as it not attributed to the scary black person...

Maybe that is why states like Kentucky love their healthcare system as long as you don't tell them its Obamacare...

Kentuckians hate Obamacare but love it by another name


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Only because you don't realize how much higher your insurance premiums are, because of people who have refused to get insurance through their employer or otherwise, and you are the one paying the bill.

If your pay stub had two line items "Health Insurance plan"  and "Premium payment to cover those who refuse to get insurance".

I guarantee you, that you would be livid.    I know for a fact you would be, because I have personally seen left-wingers like you, freak out when their premiums go up, because they employed people with tons of pre-existing conditions.

I was at a company, where a bunch of left-wing democrap women were standing around saying how insurance should cover everything.  Then the company the ObamaCare laws change our insurance plans.  The result was everyone's premiums drastically increased.... because the insurance companies were covering more.   Everyone (except me, because I had private insurance outside the company), had a pay cut.

All these left-wingers screaming that insurance should cover everything, and no pre-existing conditions, you should have seen these left-wingers having a toddler temper tantrum after the premium hikes.

You people on the left, are real quick to play your fake-morality game, when you don't see any cost to yourself.

But the moment the bill lands in your lap, you all have a melt down.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Why do you keep avoidng what I asked you....

You can save yourself all of those paragraphs with your ramblings about everything but what I asked you...

Why does Trump and republicans in general keep trying to campaign on Obamacare??

its a very simple question.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Because neither party knows how to optimize healthcare. Politicians get it for free so they don’t care. They suck.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You’re dumb so I will reiterate that I am an Independent and do not belong to either party. I think both are deeply flawed. Democrat party is worse as it is run by idiot Leftists. You’re dumb, so let me explain. It would be the same as if the Republican Party were run by David Duke now.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Of course they are cowards.   They are politicians.   Politicians are more interested in getting elected, and keeping their jobs, than doing what is best for the country.

Look at Greece.   The Syrzia Party in Greece, the radical left-wing party, got elected by promising the public they would break the bailout deal.    they all knew that doing so would cause Greece to default, cause millions in job loss, break the banking system, cause the shut down of hospitals, mass transit, and pensioners to not have pensions at all.

They knew all that.  But it got them elected.  They were elected to the highest positions of power and luxury in Greece, while the rest of the country was gathering sticks to burn in the winter, because the public couldn't even afford natural gas heating.

Bernie Sanders, Warren, Biden, the vast majority of all Democrats and Republicans, will do and say whatever they need to, to get you to elect them.   If you are dumb enough to believe that a 'wealth tax' will work, even though it devastated France, then that is what they will push.

I am very open to the idea that a majority of Americans are in fact economically illiterate morons, who actually think socialism will work.   And if you are stupid enough to believe what your brainless fools say, they'll tell you whatever lie you want to hear, so they can live in luxury, while you wait for ObamaCare to fix your life, and die waiting for it.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 13, 2020)

This is really interesting to read both sides on. It’s interesting to me to read how quickly people are to blame poor health for whatever ailment. I think everyone forgets how many things can happen to you that don’t involve being unhealthy.
Hernias, Rotator cuff tears, labrum tears, ACL tears, meniscal damage, cataracts, gallbladder disease (genetic factor), appendix removal, bunion repairs, carpal tunnel repairs...I could go on and on.
These are all things any one of us on this thread could get while living a perfectly active life. It’s crazy to me how ready people here are to think of the extremes. I do not think in a country as rich as our own we should have people who are hard workers struggling to pay for the costs of their healthcare. Yet I see it all the time...


----------



## dblack (Jan 13, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> This is really interesting to read both sides on. It’s interesting to me to read how quickly people are to blame poor health for whatever ailment. I think everyone forgets how many things can happen to you that don’t involve being unhealthy.
> Hernias, Rotator cuff tears, labrum tears, ACL tears, meniscal damage, cataracts, gallbladder disease (genetic factor), appendix removal, bunion repairs, carpal tunnel repairs...I could go on and on.
> These are all things any one of us on this thread could get while living a perfectly active life. It’s crazy to me how ready people here are to think of the extremes. I do not think in a country as rich as our own we should have people who are hard workers struggling to pay for the costs of their healthcare. Yet I see it all the time...



I think Democrats are misreading what Republicans are saying - or least what was cited in the OP - and deliberately so. It isn't about "blaming" people who are ill. Saying that people should be responsible for their own living expenses, rather forcing someone else to pay, isn't controversial. It's the way we deal with nearly all of life's expenses. For some reason, people think health care should be different. I don't get it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Again brings us to the haves and have nots
Making the sick pay more is just blaming the victim

Do you think sick people are in any way making out ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hold on so rich people cannot be fat and unhealthy? That doesn't make any sense. Why do you always go back to that, Leftist? If we both work for Amazon in Accounting and have the same comp. and you're fat and smoke and I am a healthy weight and do not, you should pay more. You're such an evil troll.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 13, 2020)

dblack said:


> I think Democrats are misreading what Republicans are saying - or least what was cited in the OP - and deliberately so. It isn't about "blaming" people who are ill. Saying that people should be responsible for their own living expenses, rather forcing someone else to pay, isn't controversial. It's the way we deal with nearly all of life's expenses. *For some reason, people think health care should be different. I don't get it.*




Health care *is* different than other life expenses, say, rent.
For one, the price for the average person is astronomically different. Rent is typically less than a couple grand, depending on where you live. If I am to damage, say, my rotator cuff, without insurance it could cost me 6-12 thousand dollars to get it fixed. If I am in my early 20’s in college working a part time job making 10.00 how could I possibly afford that? I can make rent, I can make my car payment, phone bill, grocery bill...but I won’t be able to afford to fix my body without saving up for years.

Also, it can be much more serious. Say I miss my car payment. My credit gets dinged, worst case my car is taken. Don’t have health insurance? Can’t get into urgent care to see someone then my appendix explodes and I die of sepsis. Intense example sure, but if we are comparing the difference in expenses that is how I see it.

Another reason is it is often things we can’t control. I can chose whether I buy a Tesla or a Honda Civic. I have choices on where I live for rent, my phone carrier, where I shop for groceries. I didn’t get to chose having a history of breast cancer in my family or the cysts on my ovaries.

I don’t think either side has the right answer. We need to figure out a solution where we are not screwing the people who need help and really can’t afford it. I work in surgery so I see these sorts of situations all the time. Very recently I did the same procedure on two different women. One hadn’t worked in years and was collecting unemployment. She paid $0 out of pocket. The next lady? She was a teacher and had worked her whole life. She paid $3,000 out of pocket. She had insurance. There is huge inequality in our medical business and I personally think the issue goes farther. In terms of the medical business, our surgeon owned surgery center often gets screwed by insurance companies. If 3 people go in for the same surgery, with the same staff, and the same equipment...why should our center receive different amounts for the same amount of work and amount of equipment?

I am by no means an expert on the matter, I have just seen the situations first hand where I can see it from both sides.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t you belive in abortion? But you care about someone dying? Lol what ?


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Don’t you belive in abortion? But you care about someone dying? Lol what ?



I can see how that seems weird, but I also wonder it from the same but opposite perspective. So many people against abortion but then don’t care about the babies once they are born and alive and living. How can people who seemingly find so much value in life care so little about life after birth? I’d have much more respect for the pro life movement if they seemed to care about life after the birth.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t you belive in abortion? But you care about someone dying? Lol what ?
> ...


Who doesn’t care about the child.. huh??


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> [[QUOTE="Jitss617, post: 23861737, member:
> 
> Who doesn’t care about the child.. huh??



It often seems like people who say they care about the kid don’t ever support things that would help them during their life. Health care; in this example. Our infant mortality rate could be improved by better access to care for the babies and mom. What would you say to an uninsured young woman who just found out she had an unexpected pregnancy working a minimum wage job with another child already?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > [[QUOTE="Jitss617, post: 23861737, member:
> ...


So just after birth you care about it ,, but just months ago you would have snipped it’s limbs off alive? Please save me you fake feelings lol


----------



## Anathema (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> Republican health care plan: stay healthy or die.



This is just basic common sense. Why should the rest of us pay to treat individuals who have little quality of life or whose illness is of their own creation? 

Thsts certainly not what I want if it happens to me, and I’ve put thst in writing to try and ensure it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...



I don’t believe in abortion.

I believe in letting women decide for themselves what happens to their body.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wamose (Jan 14, 2020)

What's affordable care? No such thing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Republican health care plan: stay healthy or die."


Let's check:



a)Democrat Tom Daschle, original nominee to head the Health and Human Services Department, and says health-care reform “will not be pain free.” Seniors should be more accepting of the conditions that come with age instead of treating them.
Bloomberg Politics - Bloomberg


b) Democrat Governor  Dick Lamm once created a firestorm in Colorado (a few years after leaving the Governor’s office) when he said: “the elderly have a duty to die.”


c)    A key administration figure committed to cost cutting is Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, a health policy advisor in the Office of Management and Budget and brother of Rahm Emanuel, the president's chief of staff wants doctors to look beyond the needs of their own patient and consider social justice. They should think about whether the money being spent on their patient could be better spent elsewhere.
Defend Your Health

http://spectator.org/articles/41471/downgrading-american-medical-care


d.) One troubling provision of the House bill compels seniors to submit to a counseling session every five years (and more often if they become sick or go into a nursing home) about alternatives for end-of-life care (House bill, p. 425-430). The sessions cover highly sensitive matters such as whether to receive antibiotics and "the use of artificially administered nutrition and hydration."


e).Dr. David Blumenthal, a Harvard professor and key health advisor to President Obama, conceded that "government controls on health care spending are associated with longer waits for elective procedures and reduced availability of new and expensive treatments and devices." Could this mean angioplasty, bypass surgery, hip replacement, and knee replacement? Who could this be aimed at? How about ‘longer waits’ for cancer patients? Mammograms and MRI’s? Defend Your Health



f.) The RAND Corporation, a nonpartisan research organization, reported that Canada posts lower rates of cardiac procedures than the U.S. almost entirely by restricting their use for patients age 65 and older -- the time of life you're likely to need it. Defend Your Health


g.) slipped into the emergency stimulus legislation was substantial funding for a Federal Council on Comparative Effectiveness Research, comparative effectiveness research is generally code for limiting care based on the patient's age.” The CER would identify (this is language from the draft report on the legislation) medical "items, procedures, and interventions" that it deems insufficiently effective or excessively expensive. They "will no longer be prescribed" by federal health programs.” Are you thinking ‘seniors’? http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/28/AR2009012802939.html



See this article:  http://spectator.org/articles/41471/downgrading-american-medical-care




*Democrats are and have always been the party of death *from their predecessors, the Bolsheviks, slaughtering over 100 million to the 60 million unborn human beings aborted under their doctrines.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That process allows insurance companies to divide and conquer
Come up with reasons you are not healthy and then use it as justification to price you out of the market

If you are sick, you get treatment. That is the way civilized nations do it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

wamose said:


> What's affordable care? No such thing.



UK and Canada have free treatment
That is affordable


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...


More doctored quotes out of context


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What if you’re not sick yet but you’re fat and you smoke and you don’t take care of yourself while I eat healthy, do not smoke and exercise why should I pay for your lifestyle? Why can you not pay 5% more than I do? That is how auto insurance works. You do realize that insurance is a for profit industry and they are allowed to price as they see fit, premiums keep going up because healthy people who take care of themselves have to fund unhealthy people. That to me is ridiculous.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > What's affordable care? No such thing.
> ...


It is not free, why do you lie? Taxes are notably higher and healthcare is rationed.


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

wamose said:


> What's affordable care? No such thing.



Sure there is. It's what we'd have if most people were paying for their own health care.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > What's affordable care? No such thing.
> ...


Thank you! Free markets is the only fair way for insurance to work.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...



The term was.....
Affordable

People in Canada and UK do not go broke if they get sick


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

10 Grand?  For a baby?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You said “free treatment”. Canada doesn’t pay for a military and again medicine is rationed. Meaning you get put in a queue and have to live with pain.
You are being redirected...

Same for the UK. Doctor shortages, high taxes, importing MDs from foreign countries. No thank you.

The good, the bad, and the ugly of England's universal health-care system


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 10 Grand?  For a baby?



And you don't get a refund if they're defective. Total ripoff.


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh - so by "affordable", you mean someone else pays for it. Got it. Can't keep up with all the liberal euphemisms!


----------



## wamose (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > What's affordable care? No such thing.
> ...


Tell that to the people who die in the waiting line.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 14, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Why are you asking me, you retarded jackass?  I'm not a republican.  Go ask one of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care *

He didn't say that in the video.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


>



Where is that fat, whiney wife-beater today?
I miss his ignorant whining from the floor of the House.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


What about the body inside them? I will protect them .. try to stop me hehe


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Them. 

Not you. 

Not me. 

Her choice. 

Not yours. 

Not mine.

I fail to see why this is so difficult for you to understand.

Do you approach strangers at the grocery store and tell them not to buy that package of Oreos because it’ll make them fat?

Do you tell strangers not to buy that bottle of Whiskey at the liquor store?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


YOU CANNOT KILL ANOTHER HUMAN. Science has changed,, this will come up again and will be stopped .. deal with it.. you can’t kill babies any more bro.. smile hehe


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It comes down to priorities

The US spends 46 cents of every military dollar in the world
Then we claim we can’t afford education, healthcare and modern infrastructure.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Military provides how many jobs? Both public and private sector and is very innovative.
I agree we need infrastructure improvements.
Education is fine. 
Healthcare is a bitch because we are not allowing free markets to reign. We should. 
We also need to cut waste and fraud.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You can’t kill another human??
Seriously?
Tell that to the impeached president.
He just did exactly that.

Being Anti-Abortion is not about protecting human life. Its about control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Your comparing babies to terrorist? lol god you lefties are running out of excuses to kill babies haha


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You said:
“YOU CANNOT KILL ANOTHER HUMAN.”
Since you have no problem with killing  humans in certain situations you are either a liar or a hypocrite.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Huh.. you compare babies to terrorist.. what did these babies do to you?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What did the terrorist do to YOU?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Wow the derangement is real


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So is not answering questions.

Do let me know when you want an honest debate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


There is no debate to killing kids


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Hypocrite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Umm ok


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Again it comes down to priorities

We prefer to spend our money fighting battles thousands of miles away while other countries spend on providing their people with advanced education, low cost healthcare, modern infrastructure 

The military provides jobs, but any endeavor we invest our tax dollars in will provide jobs


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Why is it any of my business what your health status is this is America you don’t get anything


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It will? Look at all the jobs and think tank the military here funds? MITRE, Lockheed, Northrup, along with 1000s of subcontrators. Not so easy.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So just after birth you care about it ,, but just months ago you would have snipped it’s limbs off alive? Please save me you fake feelings lol



Your failure to answer my question is why I have difficulty conversing about this subject. I am talking about the baby that YOU say you care about. I am talking about if abortion is illegal, what would you say to a women in that situation? Instead of focusing on the issue as a whole and how to solve the problems that women and baby will face if abortion is outlawed, they just hound for abortion rights to be overturned. If they succeed, they will never do anything to help the women or babies after. I was wondering how you feel about that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So just after birth you care about it ,, but just months ago you would have snipped it’s limbs off alive? Please save me you fake feelings lol
> ...


What are you taking about we have Christian charities all across America! And why would a baby need help? Civilized countries we  have families a mother a father, cousins uncles grandparents.. not sure why I would be involved in that’s child’s life.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What are you taking about we have Christian charities all across America! And why would a baby need help? Civilized countries we  have families a mother a father, cousins uncles grandparents.. not sure why I would be involved in that’s child’s life.



So it appears you’re completely oblivious to the plight of pregnant women. You assume everyone has a perfect family with loving parents a happy husband and everything is going great. I also find it incredibly ironic you’re telling the woman to go to charity, but you’re against “hand outs”. Do you realize that’s the same idea the “liberals” have?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you taking about we have Christian charities all across America! And why would a baby need help? Civilized countries we  have families a mother a father, cousins uncles grandparents.. not sure why I would be involved in that’s child’s life.
> ...


No a charity is free people giving there money to help, the government taking my money to pay for a child is unconstitutional. In 1700s our founding fathers never thought our population would be this uncivilized.. we are not slaves we are free people.. millions of you baby killers should pool your money to take care of kids.. then if it works we might join you


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope. It comes down to the proper role of government. I prioritize many things higher than military and law enforcement. Family, friends, my job - all are more important to me, but I don't want government fucking with them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I worked six years for one of those contractors

Money is money 
If we spend money on transportation and infrastructure and spend less on the military, the jobs will follow the money


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The proper role of government is to support We the People as we direct them to do so. The role of government can evolve as the needs and desires of the people evolves


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake headline, that's not what Mo Brooks said.  Try reading your own link.  BTW why do Democrats want to block free trade across State lines in healthcare providers?   Government regulation and health market manipulation is the reason health care has become so expensive.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The proper role of government is to support We the People as we direct them to do so. The role of government can evolve as the needs and desires of the people evolves



Only if you're a Marxist.  The 'proper' role of government is to provide safety against foreign threats.  It is not like your mommy and daddy supporting your lazy ass.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> No a charity is free people giving there money to help, the government taking my money to pay for a child is unconstitutional. In 1700s our founding fathers never thought our population would be this uncivilized.. we are not slaves we are free people.. millions of you baby killers should pool your money to take care of kids.. then if it works we might join you




Okay so that is that then you don’t care about the child you just pretend to. You only care about them in the womb but you have no actual interest in taking care of them once they’re alive. In your mind women should just go to the nearest charity ask for $11,000 (the average cost of vaginal delivery with no complications) and that will be that.
I agree with the moral feeling that one should protect the young. But it very rarely feels like anyone who is “pro life” gives two shits about the baby. Our babies are more likely to die after birth than any other developed country in the world and that should be an embarrassment and scare us into looking closer at the problems in our health care.

Do you think every child should be able to have health insurance? If a baby is born with a hole in their heart and needs surgery and is uninsured, do you not care?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No a charity is free people giving there money to help, the government taking my money to pay for a child is unconstitutional. In 1700s our founding fathers never thought our population would be this uncivilized.. we are not slaves we are free people.. millions of you baby killers should pool your money to take care of kids.. then if it works we might join you
> ...


I do care any most Americans donate to
A charity.. pool your month together if you want health care to be paid for.. show you care ..


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> ...



Healthcare providers are free to provide services across state lines now. All they have to do is meet the requirements for each state they do business in. Requirements might be different in different states. Meet those requirements in the states you want to do business in, and you're good to go.


----------



## Petty_Peasant (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I do care any most Americans donate to
> A charity.. pool your month together if you want health care to be paid for.. show you care ..



I am not sure what this means. I literally work in health care. We are constantly frustrated about how insurance companies jerk us around and won’t pay for things and we have to let patients suffer or send them an insane bill. We think it’s ridiculous what these medical companies charge us and what we then in turn have to charge the patient.

From your argument though, I surmise that you believe if you donate to charity, your conscience is clear. You don’t *really* care how the baby you “saved” turns out. You sent $20 to a charity, you care so much.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The proper role of government is to support We the People as we direct them to do so. The role of government can evolve as the needs and desires of the people evolves
> ...



Are you calling our Founding Fathers Marxist now?

Imagine forming a government of the people, by the people and for the people?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

Petty_Peasant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I do care any most Americans donate to
> ...


No we live in a civilized country where most Americans have a mom dad a grandmother and grandfather cousins.. the family is your insurance,, and if you had a child, god created that child to struggle to show other future moms you better have a father! Or you’re screwed . God works in Mysterious ways


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


What ever happened to Republicans supporting State rights


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

God creates struggling children to show all the little girls when they grow up to make sure you make a family before you have children


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope. The role of government is spelled out in the Constitution. If you want to change that, so that the government acts as your caretaker, you need to amend it.


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> God creates struggling children to show all the little girls when they grow up to make sure you make a family before you have children



Your god is just as sick and twisted as you are.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > God creates struggling children to show all the little girls when they grow up to make sure you make a family before you have children
> ...


Now now


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > God creates struggling children to show all the little girls when they grow up to make sure you make a family before you have children
> ...


Why that child is a blessing! It sent the message of god! Have a husband before you have sex! Make a family the correct way or you will turn out like laytoa


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Show me where it is spelled out


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 14, 2020)

God sets your path not health care


----------



## Anathema (Jan 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The proper role of government is to support We the People as we direct them to do so. The role of government can evolve as the needs and desires of the people evolves



Your first sentence is contradicted by the US Constitution. 

The role of the Federal Government can change; but only by Amending the Constitution, not ignoring it. At least that was the Founders iintention.


----------



## dblack (Jan 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lead you to water, then make you drink?

Article 1, Section 8


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2020)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The proper role of government is to support We the People as we direct them to do so. The role of government can evolve as the needs and desires of the people evolves
> ...



A Government of the people, by the people and for the people...

.......A Lincoln


----------



## Anathema (Jan 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> A Government of the people, by the people and for the people...
> 
> .......A Lincoln



Within the limitations of the Constitution. 

Mr Lincoln got his just reward for violating the Constitution. It was just too late to save us from him. He’s got plenty of time to rethink his positions while he rots in Hell.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2020)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A Government of the people, by the people and for the people...
> ...



Abe Lincoln sits at Jesus’ side


----------



## Anathema (Jan 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Abe Lincoln sits at Jesus’ side



Yep. Right next to Beelzebub the Defiler himself.,


----------



## karpenter (Jan 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> Defending sick people against greedy capitalists is a Progs stock in trade
> Defending greedy capitalists and helping them make more is a  conservatives stock in trade


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2020)

Direct government funding, as opposed to government granted monopolies, is the solution, my friends.

 For example, the government spends more than $30 billion a year on biomedical research through the National Institutes of Health — money that all parties agree is very well spent

The CEOs who are paid tens of millions a year would like the public to think that the market is simply compensating them for their extraordinary skills. A more realistic story is that a broken corporate governance process gives corporate boards of directors — the people who largely determine CEO pay — little incentive to hold down pay.


----------



## dblack (Jan 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Direct government funding, as opposed to government granted monopolies, is the solution, my friends.



Not your friend.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2020)

THE GREATEST WEALTH IS HEALTH, MY FRIENDS!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Republican Blurts Out That Sick People Don’t Deserve Affordable Care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will always be some callous individuals around, no matter what political party they belong to.
What I believe is that the federal government should ONLY step in, in the case of a "Catastrophic Health Care" situation, that needed to save a life.
What I believe is that if you go to a hospital emergency room for nonsense such as, a cold, a headache, seasonal allergies, a tummy ache, et cetera, YOU and only you, should burden the entire cost for taking up time from a setting where it is set up strictly for "Emergencies," which means.....life or death.  If you go to your local "doc-in-a-box" for anything that also isn't very serious, YOU and only you should burden the entire cost.
This nonsense whereby someone thinks that just because some woman spread her legs, got pregnant and then spit you out, that you suddenly become the government's responsibility, is BS.  From the time you are born until you are of age to be on your own, your parent(s) are responsible for you.  If they can't afford you, they shouldn't be having kids.  If the kid has health issues, they pay for it.  If it's a catastrophic issue, then and only then, should the government step in, temporarily.  There will always be exceptions, mental health issues, handicapped people, but for most of it, YOU and only you should be a grown up and take care of your own issues.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 7, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Well who is responsible for your wellness?


Myself. Not the Gov't.


----------

